# UFC 101: Declaration Results



## AceHBK (Aug 9, 2009)

Here you go.  

Hendricks/Sadollah fight was ended early.  Last punches that Hendricks threw weren't even really connecting.

Silva/Griffin - Wow.  In the words of Forrest in the UFC Countdown "He (Silva) makes a lot of good fighters look bad."  Ain't that the truth!  Too bad Forrest ran out of the ring afterwards.  Lost a little bit of respect from me (doubt he will loose sleep over it though.)

Penn/Florian - I was rooting for KenFlo...too bad he lost.  Penn is just a beast at 155.  Gray Maynard should be next for BJ should he win his next fight against Roger Huerta.  If he loses then Diego Sanchez gets it.


Your thoughts on the fights?

OFFICIAL RESULTS 

B.J. Penn def. Kenny Florian via submission (rear-naked choke) - Round 4, 3:54 (to defend lightweight title)
Anderson Silva def. Forrest Griffin via knockout (punch) - Round 1, 3:23
Aaron Riley def. Shane Nelson via unanimous decision (30-27, 30-27, 30-27)
Johnny Hendricks def. Amir Sadollah via TKO (strikes) - Round 1, 0:29
Ricardo Almeida def. Kendall Grove via unanimous decision (30-27, 30-27, 20-27)
Kurt Pellegrino def. Josh Neer via unanimous decision (30-27, 30-27, 30-27)
 PRELIMINARY CARD RESULTS 

John Howard def. Tamdan McCrory via split decision (29-28, 28-29, 29-28)
Alessio Sakara def. Thales Leites via split decision (29-28, 27-30, 29-28)
Matthew Riddle def. Dan Cramer via unanimous decision (29-27, 30-26, 30-27)
George Sotiropoulos def. George Roop via submission (kimura) - Round 2, 1:59
Jesse Lennox def. Danillo Villefort via TKO (cut) - Round 3, 3:37


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 9, 2009)

Glad BJ won Kenny was getting to cocky for me.

You knew Forrest never had a chance in this one.

As far as the rest I really had no emotion one way or the other.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Aug 9, 2009)

missed the fights I'll have to catch them on rerun

sounds like it was a good night with some good battles


----------



## FearlessFreep (Aug 9, 2009)

> Hendricks/Sadollah fight was ended early. Last punches that Hendricks threw weren't even really connecting.



I noticed that too.  But hte ref couldn't see it and guess could only see that the other guy wasn't really defending himself


----------



## Grenadier (Aug 9, 2009)

Griffin looked sluggish, at best.  When he threw a punch, it looked as if he were punching through Jell-O.  Silva, on the other hand, looked sharp and fast.  

I hope Griffin recovers from what was probably the worst beating he ever took, even worse than the one that Keith Jardine gave him.  

BJ Penn looked like he was in some of the best condition he has been in a long time.  He didn't gas himself out after the first round, and hung in there.


----------



## Andrew Green (Aug 9, 2009)

AceHBK said:


> Too bad Forrest ran out of the ring afterwards.  Lost a little bit of respect from me (doubt he will loose sleep over it though.)



_The mystery of Forrest Griffin's jog from the Octagon in Philadelphia    immediately after being knocked out spectacularly by Anderson Silva at UFC    101 was clarified Sunday when the American's camp revealed he had suffered a    dislocated jaw after being struck by the supremely-gifted Brazilian. _


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/ot...nderson-Silva-contemplates-Lyoto-Machida.html


----------



## AceHBK (Aug 9, 2009)

Andrew Green said:


> _The mystery of Forrest Griffin's jog from the Octagon in Philadelphia    immediately after being knocked out spectacularly by Anderson Silva at UFC    101 was clarified Sunday when the American's camp revealed he had suffered a    dislocated jaw after being struck by the supremely-gifted Brazilian. _
> 
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/ot...nderson-Silva-contemplates-Lyoto-Machida.html




Thanks Andrew.
Too bad to hear he had loss in one ear and dislocated jaw.
That is a world of hurt for less than 4 minutes of a fight.  Hope he gets better soon.  The guy is a stud


----------



## AceHBK (Aug 9, 2009)

Grenadier said:


> Griffin looked sluggish, at best.  When he threw a punch, it looked as if he were punching through Jell-O.  Silva, on the other hand, looked sharp and fast.
> 
> I hope Griffin recovers from what was probably the worst beating he ever took, even worse than the one that Keith Jardine gave him.
> 
> BJ Penn looked like he was in some of the best condition he has been in a long time.  He didn't gas himself out after the first round, and hung in there.



Yeah Forrest didn't look good at all.  Didn't seem like he wanted to be in there.

I agree, BJ looked great.


----------



## Skpotamus (Aug 10, 2009)

http://www.mmaweekly.com/absolutenm/templates/dailynews.asp?articleid=9333&zoneid=13

Griffin's jaw wasn't injured at all.  It sounds more like he had an emotional breakdown after getting completely outclassed and dominated by Silva.  

If you watch some of Griffin's other fights, he wasn't really slow, he's kind of a plodding fighter, compared to a guy with the speed of Silva, he looked damned slow.  

After watching the replay of the sadollah fight, he was hurt and seemed pretty out of it, watch his feet in the replay, they were twitching and not trying to get underneath him.  The little flurry thrown after he hit the ground did land, but on the back of his head.  I thought the ref was breaking for the illegal shots at first.


----------



## AceHBK (Aug 10, 2009)

Looks like the only thing hurt was his pride and ego.

I hope he doesn't watch the replay.  If so he may want to turn the sound off so he does hear Rogan say, "That was probably the most embarrasing knockout in UFC history"  lol...it was a lil short jab as he was backing away that took him out...


----------



## d1jinx (Aug 10, 2009)

good fights.  Silva embarassed the hell out of Griffin.  Especially when he held out his hand to help him up...... :ultracool

That final punch that KO'ed him was just a effortless thrown punch as he was moving back out of griffins way..... unreal.  I couldnt believe what I had saw. I dont think Silva believed it either.  awesome.

Glad BJ came back the way he did.  Good stand up game, then as soon as it went to the ground.... tap.  AWESOME.


----------



## celtic_crippler (Aug 10, 2009)

Why is it that every time I get a PPV with Silva it has to suck? 

And now Forrest will forever hear the taunt, _"RUN FORREST, RUN!"_ 

You know...momma always said fights were like a box of chocalotes, eat too much and you get the runs! ROFL


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 10, 2009)

AceHBK said:


> Here you go.
> 
> Hendricks/Sadollah fight was ended early. Last punches that Hendricks threw weren't even really connecting.


 
I think it was stopped early. 

The ref though was directly behind Hendricks and could not see if there was connection or not. Sadollah stayed just out of range from making real connection, as most people who are defending themselves try not to step into a punch. 

But, the ref did what he thought best based upon what he could see. 

It stopped early, but it is recorded as win. 

Move on and ask for a rematch, is all I can say.


Thanks


----------



## Andrew Green (Aug 10, 2009)

d1jinx said:


> That final punch that KO'ed him was just a effortless thrown punch as he was moving back out of griffins way..... unreal.  I couldnt believe what I had saw. I dont think Silva believed it either.  awesome.



It's not the first time a punch like that has ended a big fight:

[yt]4EotRG1D9Tk[/yt]


----------



## bowser666 (Aug 11, 2009)

Not sure what was up with Griffin but he looked to barely be putting any effort into it. In my opinion i think the fight was rigged. Yeah Silva is better, but not THAT much better. I mean Griffin was fighting like it was his first fight in the ring.  RIGGED is all i can say. 

The Penn , Florian fight was good, but it was a big mistake to keep trying the GSP defense tactic.  Penn obviously trained and improved that area of not gassing out as pressure is applied via the cage and shoulder into the abdomen. Penn showed what a good BJJ fighter he is as well.  Easily passing a fellow BB guard like it was nothing. Some good fights but the Silva vs Griffin fight really left a bad taste in my mouth.


----------



## CoryKS (Aug 11, 2009)

bowser666 said:


> Not sure what was up with Griffin but he looked to to barely be putting any effort into it. In my opinion i think the fight was rigged. Yeah Silva is better, but not THAT much better. I mean Griffin was fighting like it was his first fight in the ring. RIGGED is all i can say.


 
That thought had occurred to me as well.  Not so much that he went down on the jab, but that he waved off rather than fighting to ko/submission.  If he had dislocated his jaw it would have made more sense, but if it wasn't that then what happened?

All in all, it was a disappointing night of fights.  Penn/Florian was probably the best of the bunch.


----------



## AceHBK (Aug 11, 2009)

bowser666 said:


> Not sure what was up with Griffin but he looked to barely be putting any effort into it. In my opinion i think the fight was rigged. Yeah Silva is better, but not THAT much better. I mean Griffin was fighting like it was his first fight in the ring. RIGGED is all i can say.
> 
> The Penn , Florian fight was good, but it was a big mistake to keep trying the GSP defense tactic. Penn obviously trained and improved that area of not gassing out as pressure is applied via the cage and shoulder into the abdomen. Penn showed what a good BJJ fighter he is as well. Easily passing a fellow BB guard like it was nothing. Some good fights but the Silva vs Griffin fight really left a bad taste in my mouth.


 
Oooooo...con-spiracy!??!?!  lol.  I will admit after he ran from the cage I said the samething myself.  He didn't look like the Forrest I was use to seeing in the ring and I have NEVER seen Forrest give up in a fight.  Forrest has been beaten up by Rashad Evans and Keith Jardine bad but he went down fighting and didn't wave them off signaling he was done.  To see him do that against Silva was a shock.  Plus the fade away jab that Silva landed that put him down only help the suspicion of it being fixed.  Although I see nothing to be gained from him losing that fight on purpose, I did think to myself it looked a lil rigged.


I was rooting for KenFlo big time but his gameplan was not working at all.  I wish they would have had a back up gameplan to go to.  Florian doesn't have the size that GSP had to wear down BJ against the cage.  Also GSP could take down BJ at will which Florian couldn't do.  Good game plan to start with but it needed to be changed up.  Plus Kenny's brother Keith was yelling instructions the whole time which BJ heard and countered everytime.


----------



## Skpotamus (Aug 12, 2009)

I think Griffin just got completely outclassed, realized it and broke mentally.  He's always been humble in victory and completely demoralized in defeat and this was the worst defeat he's ever suffered.  The guy has come out and fought his heart out in each and every single fight he's had, continuing on through punishment that would make most people crumble. He got up from two hard knockdowns that would've put most people away.  Saying that he would throw the biggest fight in his career is just ludicrous and very belittling of Griffin's integrity and Silva's skill.  

As for his performance, well, watch his older fights, he was never a fast fighter.  He reminded me of Guy Mezger.  A Slow, methodical fighter who was MUCH better on the ground than he was standing.  A look at Griffin's career shows that 7 of his victories were by submission, 6 by decision, and only 3 by (T)KO, one of those was a cut stoppage, one was from ground and pound causing a cut stoppage, not sure of the 3rd, but it was against a guy that has a pro record of 4-6.  Of his 6 losses, 4 have been by KO, he's never been submitted.  

In the UFC, he tries to stand and trade to make exciting fights, which makes him a fan favorite and keeps him in the UFC despite 4 losses, many fighters get canned after one or two.  

He tried to stand and trade with a much better stand up fighter instead of trying to get him to the ground.  Essentially, a wrestler tried to kickbox a kickboxer and people are surprised at the outcome?


----------



## AceHBK (Aug 12, 2009)

Skpotamus said:


> I think Griffin just got completely outclassed, realized it and broke mentally. He's always been humble in victory and completely demoralized in defeat and this was the worst defeat he's ever suffered. The guy has come out and fought his heart out in each and every single fight he's had, continuing on through punishment that would make most people crumble. He got up from two hard knockdowns that would've put most people away. Saying that he would throw the biggest fight in his career is just ludicrous and very belittling of Griffin's integrity and Silva's skill.


 
In this day and age of sports where money and fame rule, I don't put anything past anyone.  Eveyone is human and is prone to anything/everything. Yes Forrest seems like a stand up guy and class act, etc but I don't the guy.  I don't know him personally or what makes him tick or anything else.  All I know is that he is a good fighter, that's it.  I know nothing of his integrety, mental state or anything else about him.


----------



## Skpotamus (Aug 12, 2009)

I have met Griffin before.  When I was still fighting he was at a lot of the same shows I was at.  Really stand up guy.  Really cool to talk to.  Trained like a madman.

The fadeaway punch has KO'ed a lot of people before.  The most high profile was Sonny Liston in his rematch with Ali.  Ali was going backwards and landed the short right on the button, and put him down with essentially one punch.  Pedro Rizzo did the same to Josh Barnett in the UFC.  Silva's hit griffin right on the jawline and snapped his head around.  

Griffin had been knocked down twice already and was looking pretty battered.  It has to be a little bit demoralizing to have your opponent drop his hands in front of you and still not be able to hit him.  I think he just broke mentally.  And lets face it, Griffin hasn't really looked all that good against decent strikers.  Bonnar and him battered one another with damn near every punch landing, jardine KO'ed him, Evans Ko'ed him, an out of his mind, hadn't trained in months and was asking people to call him jesus, Jackson dropped him.  On TUF, he got cut by Shoenauer while shoenauer was throwing wild punches.  He gets hit a lot by decent strikers and gets ko'ed by good ones, but he at least lands stuff on them.  When he goes up against the best striker in the UFC, a guy that hasn't hardly been hit during his career and he gets completely demolished, people start crying "work"?  I don't think so.  Remember, this is the same Silva that destroyed Rich Franklin, a pretty dominant champion in completely one sided fights.  Personally, I always thought franklin was a MUCH better striker than Griffin.


----------

